# home based data correction job work! reliable



## Anonymous (Nov 9, 2003)

Many sites, companies offering data correction job work after registering with them with Rs 5000-15000 and promising to give 5 mb data @ 1000 to 3000 per mb for correction like www.sohonetindia.com, www.ereadersclub.com,/www.studiesindia.com etc 


Please suggest some home based job work (non technical)


----------



## sailendra (Nov 10, 2003)

*Data Conversion Work websites not reliable*

In my experience, these type of websites mostly turn out to be fraudulent. I have applied for some such sites (do not wish to name them here!) some offering Job Typing works (ads) online. But so far, I am yet to receive any acknowledgement. The last time I sent them an email, they said we have not received your payment....


----------



## prashantrana (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: Data Conversion Work websites not reliable*



			
				sailendra said:
			
		

> In my experience, these type of websites mostly turn out to be fraudulent. I have applied for some such sites (do not wish to name them here!) (



I think u should name them so that no one else gets frauded. don't u


----------



## anupamsinha (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Data Conversion Work websites not reliable*



			
				sailendra said:
			
		

> In my experience, these type of websites mostly turn out to be fraudulent. I have applied for some such sites (do not wish to name them here!) some offering Job Typing works (ads) online. But so far, I am yet to receive any acknowledgement. The last time I sent them an email, they said we have not received your payment....



Why don't you name it? It will only promote them. Name it and let others be forewarned.


----------



## stonecold8 (Nov 11, 2003)

I too don't had a good experience with this internet jobs. There's a company name ad-placer, all  u have to do is  post the classified ads on the sites which offer free ads. They pay some 12 rs per ad placed. I paid them 2000rs as registration fee. Than placed ads on 1500 sites and reported to them and is still waiting for the money   . The last news i heard abt them was that they have changed there website name from ad-placer.com to ad-placer.net and raised the fee to 75$ from 50$ and asking their previous members to pay 25$ more to renew their subscription. Don't ever go for this kind of job. Anyways now i have got a job in a good company. So learned one thing from this, if u don't work hard u can never earn money. All this quick bucks making jobs r fraud.


----------



## sailendra (Nov 11, 2003)

*Paidresponse.com*

The site I went for is Paidresponse.com! I sent them 50$ to enroll for there ad placement thing. According to the site, you get a starter pack after you pay the one time fee. They had several testimonies on the site. So, I fell for that. Anyway, I don't know if the site is still on....


----------



## sailendra (Nov 11, 2003)

Well, i must add that its not the case that all those who signup for these online sites are greedy. Its more often the case, that most of us are interested in earning some extra income. Or if you are a freelancer or a housewife staying at home, there's nothing wrong in trying to earn some extra cash. I don't agree that its easy money. You still have to put in hard work ( imagine typing all those ads with so many hours in front of the screen!).
 Here is one site that lets its members post jobs that other members could 
opt to do for a fee:

*www.technical-outsourcing.com


----------



## sailendra (Nov 11, 2003)

Well, i must add that its not the case that all those who signup for these online sites are greedy. Its more often the case, that most of us are interested in earning some extra income. Or if you are a freelancer or a housewife staying at home, there's nothing wrong in trying to earn some extra cash. I don't agree that its easy money. You still have to put in hard work ( imagine typing all those ads with so many hours in front of the screen!).
 Here is one site that lets its members post jobs that other members could 
opt to do for a fee:

*www.technical-outsourcing.com


----------



## stonecold8 (Nov 11, 2003)

In my case it was sheer greed   . Oh! man haven't we taught in the primary not to be greedy. How could i forget that??


----------



## chanduthebest (Jun 3, 2005)

i say these are 100 % fraud !! never try !!!


----------

